# Potentially stunted baby budgie?



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

After looking back at some dates to estimate the hatching of the baby, I've noticed that my currently 13-day-old budgie that I've had to hand-rear since the 27th (due to unfortunate circumstances with mother) is almost definitely stunted in growth. They still look as though they are a 7-day-old. Their growth has accelerated since I started feeding them, so was this possibly the result of the mother bird not taking good care of them while she was around? The baby eats well and is quite active, they just aren't as feathered as they should. Is this something I should be concerned about?
I haven't gotten to talk to the avian vet near me yet, in case anyone was wondering.
Below are two pictures of the baby- one after feeding and another while I was holding it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Elora,

The baby is starting to feather up and is growing so I wouldn't be overly concerned. 
S/he is probably a bit behind due to the hard start in life. 
It looks as if you are doing a great job.

It would be best to check in with the Avian Vet as soon as you can to ensure the baby is in good health.

Best wishes!*


----------



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank goodness! Still going to check with the avian vet soon, but, now that I think of it I don't recall the mother chick being a bad parent. The mother was very small when she was growing up and had slow growth, I remember this because she was from the first budgies I successfully bred from a pair a long while ago. Could growth rate be effected by genetics by any chance?
Also, when I check with the avian vet, do I bring the chick with or is it a call on the phone?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, genetics can affect growth rate.

I'd call the Avian Vet first and ask if it is too soon to bring the baby in for a visit.

Explain the situation, how old the baby is, etc. and let your vet determine when the best time for the first appointment will be.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From your other thread, you indicated Gerhana's growth now seems to be more on-track so I'm closing this thread now.*


----------

